# links: Defensive gun use Blogs and articles



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

An archive of articles is available here. Search-able by keyword and or State.

http://www.nraila.org/ArmedCitizen/

----------------------------------------------------------
Civilian Gun Defense Blog, has moved over to here now:

http://www.thearmedcitizen.com/


----------

